

The POS Revolution - The POS as a Platform - anandiyer
http://www.artificialignorance.net/blog/posy/the-pos-as-a-platform/

======
marketer
I can definitely see Square going into this market. They're hiring
aggressively and they have the engineering power to pursue something like
this. It could work if they have a special kind of ipad frame that can be
bolted onto a cash register.

